# Macedonia Vs Albania 11/15 8PM(GMT+8)



## iwantobet (Nov 14, 2011)

*INTERNATIONAL FRIENDLY:12B3T prediction Macedonia Vs Albania 11/15 8PM(GMT+8)*

Macedonia has played 7 All Internationals matches this season on Macedonia Stadium. On home ground Macedonia has won 2, drawn 2 and lost 3 matches. This ranks Macedonia 83 in home team performance in the All Internationals.Albania has played 7 All Internationals matches this season away from home. On away ground Albania has won 1, drawn 1 and lost 5 matches. This ranks Albania 87 in away team performance in the All Internationals.

Albania that is currently placed in the mid 114 of the All Internationals Macedonia has managed to collect an average of 0 points in 0 matches this season. Concerning matches played at home against the mid 114 this season Macedonia has collected 0 points on average in 0 matches.
Macedonia who is currently placed in the mid 114 of the All Internationals Albania has managed to collect an average of 0 points in 0 matches this season. When looking at matches played away against the mid 114 this season Albania has collected 0 points on average in 0 matches.-wosb.com


----------

